# What is this? Weasel, Mink? Other?



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

In my treestand this morning, I watched this animal hunt all around me but am not sure what it is. It is not a squirrel and looks very similar to the martens we saw out west. It appeared to be completely chocolate brown in color. It has to be a weasal, mink, marten or something like that. I have a pic (not agreat one) but it is too big to upload. Too cool. I love the critters in the woods!!! Thanks

Here is the pic


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

osuangler said:


> In my treestand this morning, I watched this animal hunt all around me but am not sure what it is. It is not a squirrel and looks very similar to the martens we saw out west. It appeared to be completely chocolate brown in color. It has to be a weasal, mink, marten or something like that. I have a pic (not agreat one) but it is too big to upload. Too cool. I love the critters in the woods!!! Thanks


last year i was hunting at my uncles farm in columbiana county. and i saw a something dark brown and a little bigger then a mink. it was climbing up and down trees and it actually went to the bottom of my stand, looked up at me and growled. found out later that night it was a fishercat. my uncle saw one about a week later during gun season. there not very common around this area. maybe thats what you saw.


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

if it had a kinda hunch back it was probally a fisher cat


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

My guess would be a mink, solid brown and bigger than a squirrel with a thinner tail and an elongated body. a weasel looks a lot like a mink but alot smaller and they can be white and brown. I caught a weasel in a trap years ago and it was a mean little sucker till I killed it. I took it to the fur buyer and I think he gave me a quarter for it. not sure what a fishercat is, I know of a fisher but I thought they were only out west. I would be interested to hear more about these and maybe pics.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

The Big Ugly said:


> My guess would be a mink, solid brown and bigger than a squirrel with a thinner tail and an elongated body. a weasel looks a lot like a mink but alot smaller and they can be white and brown. I caught a weasel in a trap years ago and it was a mean little sucker till I killed it. I took it to the fur buyer and I think he gave me a quarter for it. not sure what a fishercat is, I know of a fisher but I thought they were only out west. I would be interested to hear more about these and maybe pics.


unfortunitly i didnt get any pics of the one i saw. but we did call the local game warden. they said the last fishercat sighting they know of was back in i think 2002-2003. it got hit by a car near east liverpool ohio. so they are definitely in the area. just not very many im guessing.


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

and it is not a fisher...must be mink or weasal and I am leaning toward mink.


----------



## oakhunter27 (Aug 21, 2010)

looks like a young mink to me


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

looks like a mink to me


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a mink...


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks guys....first mink I have ever seen in the wild...too cool


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe some ones ferret escaped


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

mink for sure


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

If you were hunting the same rd where your stand was stolen, there are a lot of weasels in that area, but from the pic it looks like a mink.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

100% mink.


----------

